# Dometic fridge working intermittently



## Jude (Jun 25, 2010)

We have a 3 way dometic fridge in a VW van conversion. It stopped working on any fuel for about 3 days on a recent trip and then started working perfectly again.  Any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jude said:


> We have a 3 way dometic fridge in a VW van conversion. It stopped working on any fuel for about 3 days on a recent trip and then started working perfectly again.  Any ideas much appreciated.



How long is it since you had it serviced?  They are suposed to be serviced once a year but many never do get serviced.  Ours has not been serviced since we got the van 3 years ago and we dont know if it has ever been serviced.  MMM May 2010 page 195 has an article by John Wickersham entitled "Cool Runnings" about this.  Also August 2008 Issue has a detailed article which is available as a reprint at £4.95 from MMM reprints 01778 391187.

The coolant is not circulating.  This is driven by heat from the gas burner or by 12v and 240v heaters.  Try putting it on mains and feeling if there is any heat from the coils at the back of the fridge.  Do the same for 12v.

Is the flame large and blue in the burner for the gas.  I have had similar problems on and off  with the gas side for a while now but the Electric side was always OK

My fridge has packed upon gas while we are touring Normandy and Brittany but 12v and mains are OK.  My gas flame is still burning but very low and so is not able to heat enough to drive the van fridge.  Good job I carried the portable fridge which is also 3 way and I can run it from the barbeque point while on Aires.  Today in Brittany it is 25.5c. We are at a very quiet Aire at Cleden Cap Sizen.


----------



## winchman (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like a vapour lock.
First check all the connections, but I doubt it as it wont work on any power
Take it out, turn it upside down for at least 24 hours, then re install.
This will move all the liquid refrigerant to one place and when its the right way up it should start working properly, often happens when stood unused


----------



## Jude (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you very much for this, will have a go at your suggestions and see how we get on.  Much appreciated


----------



## vwalan (Jul 7, 2010)

also they dont like hot weather .at about 32c ambient they stop working. doesnt matter what you power it with its the system it uses .thats why many now go for compressor style fridges. either 12v or 240 through inverter but then you need solar panels and battery bank.


----------



## al n sal (Jul 7, 2010)

we changed from 3 way to compressor for same reasons, our 3 way also didn't like to work on anything other than level ground, ok on a camp site using levelling chocks but not much use if parked anywhere else.
fitting computer fans helps sometimes

al


----------



## sparxy (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like 'winchman' or 'al n sal' could be right. They can get vapour locked and they are particular about being level. It could also be the thermostat as this affects operation on all fuel types or if it has been causing problems in the recent hot weather then there may not be enough airflow around the absorber coil at the back of the unit.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 7, 2010)

The ammonia causes a small amount of corrosion in the pipes, which can block the small orifice after the heater. The usual fix is to take the fridge out and leave it upside down for a few days to clear the blockage - the odd light tap can also help. 

If a 3 way fridge is installed properly they will work well - except on 12V which can only maintain temp rather than cool down the inside of the fridge. We regularly get temps in the high 30Cs (maybe 50C inside a parked camper) and can always rely on our 25 year old Electrolux to keep things cold.

I have a copy of the Dometic/Electrolux generic repair manual - PM me for a copy.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 11, 2010)

My 3-way is working very well, but it is only 6 months old. I was very careful about making a sealed good circulation/venting compartment when I built it in. It has performed well the last week on 240 even though it has been over 30 some days.

I would second the advice about inverting it to clear a coolant lock if it has been working a few years. I have seen this problem discussed a fair few times before.


----------

